# Touchpad non rilevato su portatile HP DW0120NL

## tano70

Ho installato la distro Gentoo su un portatile HP DW0120NL il portatile ha le seguenti caratteristiche tecniche: https://www8.hp.com/it/it/laptops/product-details/product-specifications/30660527. Sistema desktop 17.1 stable con xfce

non c'è stato finora modo di potere vedere il touchpad funzionante. L'unico modo con cui lo sto usando è tenendo attaccato via usb un mouse Razer Lachesis ma ciò ovviamente compromette la "portabilità" del mio computer, oltre a togliermi la disponibilità di una delle due porte usb, anche l'altra poi è occupata da una chiavetta wifi visto che non riconosce il chip interno della wifi e la compilazione del pacchetto del driver wifi "rtl8821ce.

Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come poter fare andare il touchapd? ho provato sia synaptics che libinput e con nessuno dei due viene rilevato.

Se vi servono altre caratteristiche specifiche ricavate da un qualche comando da finestra terminale ditemi pure cosa vi devo postare-

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'output del comando cat /proc/bus/input/devices, questo ti permette di vedere se il sistema lo riconosce.

Posta anche un lspci e un lsusb oltre al tuo emerge --info

----------

## tano70

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi postare l'output del comando cat /proc/bus/input/devices, questo ti permette di vedere se il sistema lo riconosce.
> 
> Posta anche un lspci e un lsusb oltre al tuo emerge --info

 

Certamente!

GentooTano ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:19/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event0 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event1 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd leds event3 rfkill 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=20000 20 0 0 1500f02100000 3803078f900d401 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HP Wireless hotkeys"

P: Phys=hpq6001/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 rfkill 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=80000000000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event5 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event6 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:42/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event7 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1532 Product=001e Version=0111

N: Name="Razer Razer Lachesis"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/0003:1532:001E.0001/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event8 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=17

B: KEY=7f0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1532 Product=001e Version=0111

N: Name="Razer Razer Lachesis Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/0003:1532:001E.0002/input/input9

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd event9 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=100013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff9f207ac14057ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1532 Product=001e Version=0111

N: Name="Razer Razer Lachesis Consumer Control"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/0003:1532:001E.0002/input/input10

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event10 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=1f

B: KEY=300ff 0 0 483ffff17aff32d bf54444600000000 1 130c730b17c000 267bfad9415fed 9e168000004400 10000002

B: REL=40

B: ABS=100000000

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=1532 Product=001e Version=0111

N: Name="Razer Razer Lachesis System Control"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.1/0003:1532:001E.0002/input/input11

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event11 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=13

B: KEY=c000 10000000000000 0

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH Mic"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input12

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event12 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=10

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH Headphone"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input13

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event13 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=4

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input14

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event14 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=140

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=7"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input15

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event15 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=140

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=8"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input16

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event16 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=140

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=9"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input17

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event17 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=140

I: Bus=0000 Vendor=0000 Product=0000 Version=0000

N: Name="HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=10"

P: Phys=ALSA

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.3/sound/card0/input18

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event18 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=21

B: SW=140

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=0408 Product=5365 Version=0002

N: Name="HP TrueVision HD Camera: HP Tru"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:14.0-5/button

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input19

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event19 

B: PROP=0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=100000 0 0 0

```

GentooTano ~ # lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 3e34 (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (Whiskey Lake) (rev 02)

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 0c)

00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model

00:12.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Thermal Controller (rev 30)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP USB 3.1 xHCI Controller (rev 30)

00:14.2 RAM memory: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Shared SRAM (rev 30)

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 30)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP MEI Controller #1 (rev 30)

00:17.0 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 30)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f0)

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f0)

00:1d.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 9db1 (rev f0)

00:1d.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP PCI Express Root Port #13 (rev f0)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 30)

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP High Definition Audio Controller (rev 30)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP SMBus Controller (rev 30)

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Point-LP SPI Controller (rev 30)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce MX130] (rev a2)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821CE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

04:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Intel Corporation SSDPEKNW020T8 [660p, 2TB] (rev 03)
```

GentooTano ~ # lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04f3:0c00 Elan Microelectronics Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0408:5365 Quanta Computer, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:5372 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5372 Wireless Adapter

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1532:001e Razer USA, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

GentooTano ~ # emerge --info

https://paste.ofcode.org/6syS92tr6fn4zZfWfjbBs3

Premetto che ho provato la live di Manjaro e il touchpad viene visto senza problemi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per avere il comando lsusb installa il pacchetto sys-apps/usbutils

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> Premetto che ho provato la live di Manjaro e il touchpad viene visto senza problemi

 

Si volevo vedere qual touchpad sia, probabilmente hai un Elantech (alcuni hp lo montano) e nel kernel non e' abilitata la config MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH.

Altro test che puoi fare e' provare a vedere con Manjaro quale modulo usa per il mouse

----------

## tano70

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *tano70 wrote:*   Premetto che ho provato la live di Manjaro e il touchpad viene visto senza problemi 
> 
> Si volevo vedere qual touchpad sia, probabilmente hai un Elantech (alcuni hp lo montano) e nel kernel non e' abilitata la config MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH.
> 
> Altro test che puoi fare e' provare a vedere con Manjaro quale modulo usa per il mouse

 

Ti ringrazio! allora se volessi abilitare il supporto nel kernel cosa dovrei fare esattamente? premetto che uso genkernel, dovrei ridare il comando genkernel  per la configurazione del kernel? cosi devo ripartire da zero o aggiungo a quella che  feci a suo tempo il nuovo settaggio che mi hai suggerito? sono un po confuso sul procedimento che devo fare, cioè per aggiungere il supporto a questo ed allo stesso tempo non perdere  i settaggi già fatti sul kernel come dovrei procedere?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In teoria se non hai cambiato versione del kernel lanciando genkernel ti tiene il settaggio corrente, se vuoi essere sicuro usa l'opzione --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-<versione-corrente>-gentoo (questo file viene salvato automaticamente da genkernel ogni volta che lo lanci) a genkernel.

Prima di tutto cio' salvati comunque il .config che hai sotto /usr/src/linux/

----------

## tano70

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> In teoria se non hai cambiato versione del kernel lanciando genkernel ti tiene il settaggio corrente, se vuoi essere sicuro usa l'opzione --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-<versione-corrente>-gentoo (questo file viene salvato automaticamente da genkernel ogni volta che lo lanci) a genkernel.
> 
> Prima di tutto cio' salvati comunque il .config che hai sotto /usr/src/linux/

 

No, da allora non ho cambiato versione di kernel, quindi finora ho fatto quella prima configurazione iniziale. Esattamente che comando dovrei dare? ovviamente per sicurezza mi salvo anche quella configurazione che ho sotto il percorso che mi hai specificato. Per caso quella configurazione si chiama Kconfig ? è un file di soli 588 byte

Oppure è invece quello che ho appunto sotto /eyc/kernels/ e si chiama kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo?? devo salvare quest'ultimo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> No, da allora non ho cambiato versione di kernel, quindi finora ho fatto quella prima configurazione iniziale. Esattamente che comando dovrei dare? ovviamente per sicurezza mi salvo anche quella configurazione che ho sotto il percorso che mi hai specificato. Per caso quella configurazione si chiama Kconfig ? è un file di soli 588 byte
> 
> Oppure è invece quello che ho appunto sotto /eyc/kernels/ e si chiama kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo?? devo salvare quest'ultimo?

 

Tra quella in /usr/src/linux/.config e quella in /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo dovrebbe essere la stessa (puoi controllare con un diff /usr/src/linux/.config /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo).

Il comando che dai e' genkernel --menuconfig --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo all.

----------

## tano70

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *tano70 wrote:*   No, da allora non ho cambiato versione di kernel, quindi finora ho fatto quella prima configurazione iniziale. Esattamente che comando dovrei dare? ovviamente per sicurezza mi salvo anche quella configurazione che ho sotto il percorso che mi hai specificato. Per caso quella configurazione si chiama Kconfig ? è un file di soli 588 byte
> 
> Oppure è invece quello che ho appunto sotto /eyc/kernels/ e si chiama kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo?? devo salvare quest'ultimo? 
> 
> Tra quella in /usr/src/linux/.config e quella in /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo dovrebbe essere la stessa (puoi controllare con un diff /usr/src/linux/.config /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo).
> ...

 

Perfetto grazie ancora! eseguo subito la compilazione, attivando quella opzione che mi hai suggerito, e vediamo se riesco a far funzionare sto maledetto touchpad  :Smile: 

sono ancora dentro la configurazione del kernel, ma quella voce risulta già attivata, ha l'asterisco:

https://imgur.com/RPKhox4.png

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai anche le voci

```
                                            <M>   ELAN I2C Touchpad support              

                                            <M>   Synaptics I2C Touchpad support          

                                            <M>   Synaptics USB device support
```

sono appena sotto a quelle che hai postato tramite immagine (metti anche quelli per Synaptics caso mai sia quello il tuo touchpad)

----------

## tano70

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai anche le voci
> 
> ```
>                                             <M>   ELAN I2C Touchpad support              
> 
> ...

 

Scusami se ti rispondo solo adesso, ma dopo quella compilazione del kernel, avevo aggiunto qualche settaggio sulle voci network per cercare di fare andare anche la wifi, visto che il chip non vien e rilevato, ma tempo di aver fatto un casino e poi il sistema non si avviava, più. Mi dava praticamente un casino di errori e non arrivava alla grafica per via del filesystem che si motnava in sola lettura, mi ci è voluto un giorno e mezzo per capire cosa non andava e poi reinstallare nuovamente il sistema, stavolta clonandolo grazie ad uno script ed una chiavetta dove ho Gentoo copiato da un altro mio portatile e finalmente oggi sono nuyovamente operativo. No quelle voci a dire il vero non ci avevo fatto caso, ma vedo di compilare nuovamente il kernel, cercando di attivarli, mi pare di capire come "moduli". Una volta che emergo nuovamente il kernel, devo dare poi qualche modprobe o va in automatico?

Edit: aggiunto il modulo su "Elan Touchpad" e "synaptic USB support" , ma il mio touchpad continua a non essere rilevato.

----------

## Massimog

Ciao, io sul portatile ho un elan e funziona...

```
~ $ xinput list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ ELAN1200:00 04F3:303E Touchpad             id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=6   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=7   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Video Bus                                  id=8   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                               id=9   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                               id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ USB2.0 HD UVC WebCam: USB2.0 HD            id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard               id=14   [slave  keyboard (3)]

```

in make.conf hai iserito 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

```

non so se hai già letto https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput

dai un occhiata anche a questa discussione https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1061418-start-0.html

----------

## zar Marco

Avevo un problema simile, ma con kde, nelle impostazioni proprio non lo visualizzava, io avevo ovviato creandomi uno script per synaptics. Poi mi sono accorto che bastava inserire touchpad nelle use, poi dopo un aggiornamento mi son ritrovato il touchpad perfettamente funzionante

----------

